# RENDERS DEL CAMPUS DE LA UNIVERSIDAD SAN PABLO EN AREQUIPA ¡¡¡



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*CAMPUS VILLA UNIVERSITARIA DE LA UNIVERSIDAD CATOLICA DE SAN PABLO​*




































SI QUIEREN VER MAS FOTOS Y TOMAS ENTREN A ESTA WEB . HYA TAMBIEN UNA MAQUETA EN 3D .
http://www.usp.edu.pe








esta bien chevere no ????    
Esta en proceso de construccion sera terminada e finales de marzo del 2007.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy bueno Rafo, buen aporte. Es una obra interesante y se nota que bien diseñada, me ha gustado mucho


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

esa es la que quedaba en la bajada del vallecito(ex cervezeria)?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> esa es la que quedaba en la bajada del vallecito(ex cervezeria)?


yes , si jose esa es


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que buena Universidad! Una pregunta Rafo, cual es la mejor Universidad de Arequipa?


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Que buena Universidad! Una pregunta Rafo, cual es la mejor Universidad de Arequipa?


en esas fotos solo se ve una parte del capus de university la universidad San pablo es bien fichaza tiene un edificio de 7 pisos y es privada.

En cuanto a tu pregunta aca hay una rivalidad entre universidades para muchos la mejor es la UNSA por que hay solo entran los "craneos" , para otros la mejor es la Catolica de Santa Maria pero esta es solo para los "pituquitos" cabeza hueca .
ACA ESTA LA WEB : http://www.ucsm.edu.pe/


Para mi la mejor es la UNSA


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajajajaja


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...para ser sincero no me gusta el edificio, muy cuadrado...en mi opinion algo mas minimalista hubiera quedado mejor.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bueno, independientemente de los aspectos arquitectónicos, me parece que en líneas generales se ve bien ese campus. Arequipa sigue avanzando. Los characatos no se quedan!


----------

